# .454 hog



## blackbear (Feb 2, 2011)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GB2PG5hdCXI?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GB2PG5hdCXI?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## LanceColeman (Feb 2, 2011)

Dude,

That said "Wild Boar hunt.".... I think they should have titled it, "Walk up and shoot a pig in a cow pasture while the other pigs just stare at you."

Somebody needs their typin fingers chopped off for even putting the word "hunt" in the title.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 2, 2011)

:Thats how they hunt in alabama!


----------



## RickD (Feb 3, 2011)

Weird wild hogs look more like tame hogs


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 3, 2011)

We used to do virtually the same thing.The big difference is that we already had a fire under the scalding kettle,a gambrel set up,and enough people to dehair and scrape the hogs.A .22 short was our cartridge of choice,very little meat is ruined with a shot between the eyes or behind the ear.We used to call the proceedings a hog killing, not a hunt.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 3, 2011)

fishfryer said:


> We used to do virtually the same thing.The big difference is that we already had a fire under the scalding kettle,a gambrel set up,and enough people to dehair and scrape the hogs.A .22 short was our cartridge of choice,very little meat is ruined with a shot between the eyes or behind the ear.We used to call the proceedings a hog killing, not a hunt.



So true....
Would have wasted less meat just to walk up on it
and shoot in the head with a 22LR.....
Don't think he needed a .454 !!!!!!!
Did you notice the hog to the right scratching its side
on a tree just after the shot....


----------



## markland (Feb 7, 2011)

And the difference between that and slaughtering a hog would be...... oh yeah the handgun!!


----------



## oaktree4444 (Feb 7, 2011)

real hunter right there....


----------



## smessler34 (Feb 7, 2011)

goofball award nominee!!   i would have tied a rope around the hogs neck and led him away from the mud hole as to not get him all dirty before i hunted him. maybe even walk him on to a pretty blue tarp!!
 then put the baddest stalk yall have ever seeeenn!!! on that wild boar


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow!  Some incredibly stupid folks out there calling themselves hunters!  Those types make our fight more of an uphill battle.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 8, 2011)

Premeditated stupid.


----------



## idsman75 (Feb 28, 2011)

Was it or was it not feral swine?  IMHO, you don't have to wait until you work up an adventure that you can write in the latest issue of Petersen's Hunting Magazine (sorry GON) before you pull a trigger on a non-native invasive species.  He should have shot at least one or two more.  I would have done it with a .22 short.  No, I would have done it with a sling-shot.  No, I would have done it with my Mighty Morphin Power Rangers Nerf Phazer gun.

Sure, it was more like killing than hunting.  I don't see how this is in any way detrimental to the cause.  If it's detrimental to the cause then it's out of the sheer ignorance of non-hunters.  I say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 em.  I'm tired of us conservatives feeling like we have to go the extra mile to make liberal hippie panty wastes like us.  I'm tired of the moral obligation to "sell them" on what we do.  I say @#% em.  I'm getting my meat any way I can do so legally by the Georgia hunting regs.  They don't like it?  Tough.  You want my rights?  Come and get em but I ain't gonna kiss your rear to keep em.

The hog in my avatar was killed in similar fashion.  Great big camp out.  After the BBQ two of us decided to go find us a hog.  We debated where to drive on the property and we went.  I walked out to a food plot and took a shot in the 50 - 70 yard range.  Land owner and club pres. said it was 70.  I said it was 50.  I did it in shorts, t-shirt, and sandals.  Had a cold beer and smoked a cigarette after unloading the gun and prior to loading the hog.  Is that good enough or do i have to get all camo-ed up, crawl on my belly, smear myself in scat, and make strange noises with various devices I paid to much money for in order to prevent doing damage to "The Cause"?

P.S. Cool video.


----------



## womsterr (Feb 28, 2011)

I think its folks just reacting to the stupidity of calling it a hunt. Heck he just killed a hog and feed his family for a long time...who cares....just don't call it a hunt when they are in a dang pen with cows and turkeys and they don't blink when walk up on them and don't move after you shoot....


----------



## idsman75 (Mar 1, 2011)

I didn't interpret the title of the video literally when I watched the video.  I thought the title, in and of itself, was intended to be humorous.  

I would have plugged at least one more of those buggers.


----------



## womsterr (Mar 1, 2011)

i thought the same until i heard his buddy saying "good shot!"  that cracked me up


----------



## moose266 (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome video.  That seems too easy!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like the same place they film the Keith Warren and Jackie Bushman and Bill Jordan TV deer hunts....


----------



## drhunt20 (Mar 10, 2011)

Loved it.  I thought it was hilarious.  Sorry if yall think it is not hunting or anything like that.  I found it entertaining!


----------



## HighCotton (Mar 21, 2011)

LanceColeman said:


> Dude,
> 
> That said "Wild Boar hunt.".... I think they should have titled it, "Walk up and shoot a pig in a cow pasture while the other pigs just stare at you."
> 
> _*Somebody needs their typin fingers chopped off for even putting the word "hunt" in the title*_.



I see no difference in what he just did than what most of us do just sitting our tails in a tree stand waiting for some unsuspecting deer to wander by.

Every thread unfortunantly sometimes has it's share of folks that consider themselves the high-and-mighty police of the rest of us.  Such blow-hards need to give it a rest.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 21, 2011)

If you don't see any difference between shooting a domestic hog in a pen and hunting a wild deer, you ain't hunted much.


----------



## HighCotton (Mar 22, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> If you don't see any difference between shooting a domestic hog in a pen and hunting a wild deer, you ain't hunted much.



I've hunted plenty Hillbilly.

I didn't know the hog was domestic and didn't know it was penned.


----------



## idsman75 (Mar 22, 2011)

All this thread did was give some folks an opportunity who think they're so much wiser and are so much more mature and cultured in the ways of hunting.

All I have to say to that is, "Okay Elmer Keith.  Have your say and feel good about yourself."  

Next.


----------



## LanceColeman (Apr 22, 2011)

HighCotton said:


> I see no difference in what he just did than what most of us do just sitting our tails in a tree stand waiting for some unsuspecting deer to wander by.
> 
> Every thread unfortunantly sometimes has it's share of folks that consider themselves the high-and-mighty police of the rest of us.  Such blow-hards need to give it a rest.



ouch!! did somebody get their toe stepped on?  Nah!.... thats not blowin hard.....   here lemme putta lil wind on it for ya:

And every thread also has those that attempt to justify lazy efforts or feeble attempts as something it's not simply to make themselves feel better about how they hunt or they go about their business.

I got no issues with him killing the hog, I got no issues with how, where, why, weapon choice or anything like that. I have an issue with it being called a HUNT. 

Thats not hunting. Thats plain old killing. And once again I have no issue with killing either. You wanna hunt in a high fence?? Go right ahead. It's your right and I'm not going to judge you for going on a canned hunt or think any less of you. You wanna sneak out in a pasture full of cows and shoot one of many porkers coming in eating the cows feed?? Go ahead....... and once again I'm not going to judge you or think any less of you.

But you call something like that a "Hunt" and all you've done is shown you have absolutely no clue what hunting actually is as well as your own true lack of experience. It sounds as if there's a few here that have had simular "luck" or kills as ya wanna call them in their past and take a bit of offense to those of us that have an issue with this being called hunting. It's NOT a deragatory remark directed at you. So scuse me if ya took a personal offense to it. That was not my intention and I apologize if it hurt ya feelings. But I still stand by my thoughts on this issue regardless of how you think, feel or what names you call me.  

I've slipped out the back door in my skivies and ran down to the corn field right at day break to drop 3 of 5 coming out in the turnrows. One of em over 300#s. I was very proud of the size of that boy. But in no way shape form or fashion did I consider myself going out and hunting that beast down. It did not make the animal any less impressive or any less desirable to me. But I'm not going to say it was a "hunt" I was simply drinkin coffee next to an open window and heard the squeel... ran out and caught the boars courting a sow coming out the corn field. Nothing less.... and I most certainly have no intentions of making it out to be something more....

I've hunted hogs in Tx. where every hunt could produce more hogs than we could deal with in one night. And I've hunted them in the north Ga. mts where one good hog is killed out of every 15 or so hunts. And grew up trying to keep em killed out of our crops in Louisiana. But there is truly a difference in hunting something and just easing out there and shooting it. If you don't think there is?? Send me an invitation to your hunting lease because it sounds as if you've got animals just walking around waiting to be shot.

Ya don't have to be high, mighty, a blow hard, or the po po to know that just because you paint a pumpkin black it's still not a bowlin ball. Theys killin..... and they's huntin..... You Can do both at the same time, and you can also do both seperately. Just Don't confuse the two. And if that lil video has you troubled or confused?? Come on go huntin with me. I'll do my best to show ya the difference.


----------



## dtala (Apr 22, 2011)

HighCotton said:


> I've hunted plenty Hillbilly.
> 
> I didn't know the hog was domestic and didn't know it was penned.



IF you couldn't tell that was a pig pen shoot on a tame piggy maybe you ought to try opening yer eyes while on all those many hunts you've been on.

Ya'll hear the turkey gobbling in the background and at the shot???  Wild feral hogs???? Oh for sure.......

Hi Lance, where ya been hiding?????

  troy


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 22, 2011)

...it's a pig


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 22, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> ...it's a pig



Ya it's a pig that tastes mighty fine with a little bit of BQ sauce
.22 short, 600 nitro expresses who cares, KILLIT and GRILLIT,
 over the teeth and thru the gums, watch out tummy here it comes.


----------



## LanceColeman (Apr 22, 2011)

What up Troy!?!? Same place I been last time ya asked me ol bud.... Still dealin widda criminals. You aint been out chasin stinkin turkeys have ya??

Killitgrillit ya gotta very very valid point. I do indeed prefer my piggies directly from the hoof and not off the supermarket shelf. (it aint what the guys doin it's what they callin it) That said I got no issue now nor have I ever of droppin piggies like toilet seats because they good eatin any time any place anywhere.... except brackish coastal marshes in La. then they taste like musky,  oily stinkin fish. But them should be good and fat on cattle feed right there.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Apr 22, 2011)

idsman75 said:


> I would have plugged at least one more of those buggers.



He didn't shoot another one because he didn't have enough money to pay the farmer for another one.  

gt40


----------



## dtala (Apr 23, 2011)

blackbear, you don't really think that video has any connection to actual deer hunting, bait or not. I mean, really, do you?????


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Aug 17, 2011)

idsman75 said:


> Was it or was it not feral swine?  IMHO, you don't have to wait until you work up an adventure that you can write in the latest issue of Petersen's Hunting Magazine (sorry GON) before you pull a trigger on a non-native invasive species.  He should have shot at least one or two more.  I would have done it with a .22 short.  No, I would have done it with a sling-shot.  No, I would have done it with my Mighty Morphin Power Rangers Nerf Phazer gun.
> 
> Sure, it was more like killing than hunting.  I don't see how this is in any way detrimental to the cause.  If it's detrimental to the cause then it's out of the sheer ignorance of non-hunters.  I say
> 
> ...



Well said.I agree.Nothing wrong w/ what those guys did.And no matter what we do the tree hugging liberals aren't gonna like it so to heck w/ them.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 17, 2011)

i thought blackbear made a real good stab at some humor...he didn't call it a hunt...the person that made the video did.  
We used .22 shorts when we hunted in the stall at the barn...sometimes we had to hunt the shorts becaused we used longs for the tree rats in the pecan orchard.


----------



## MFOSTER (Aug 17, 2011)

if i had a choice i like beef better than pork


----------



## flingin1 (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## ejs1980 (Sep 25, 2011)

Some threads never die. I don't care what he uses to slaughter his hogs. But the binoculars were a nice touch.


----------



## GregoryB. (Oct 3, 2011)

was that OLD McDonalds farm because that sure wasnt hunting !


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 4, 2011)

To each there own...  I would have popped it again to put it out of it's misery...  But hey, thats just me    

*V* - WHOOT


----------

